# Tito and Randy



## MJS (Sep 25, 2003)

The next UFC is going to be on PPV this coming Friday night.  The champoinship fight is going to feature Randy and Tito for the belt!  It looks like its gonna be an awesome fight.  Anybody have any predictions for the outcome???

As much as I like Tito, I'm gonna have to go with Randy on this one.  Tito is IMO, a better striker, but I have to go with Randy on the ground.  With his years of Greco, I think he'll dominate the ground.

Mike


----------



## Kroy (Sep 25, 2003)

Thats a tough one, I would have picked Tito until I heard how Randy beat the Ice Man. I think I'll put my money on Randy.


----------



## pknox (Sep 25, 2003)

This is going to be an awesome fight, and it will be tight.  If you looked at it on paper, Ortiz would have the edge, because he is so much younger than Couture.  Based on what Randy did to Liddell, though, I wouldn't be so sure.  Randy has got to be so pumped coming off of that victory, and he looked to be in awesome condition.  I think it will be a very close fight, and Couture will use his experience to get Ortiz to fight out of his element.  My prediction - it will go long, go to the ground, and will ultimately go to The Natural -- Randy Couture.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 25, 2003)

I have been looking forward to a Tito Ortiz vs. Chuck Liddel fight myself. I keep entertaining the thought that Chuck lost on purpose so Tito would no longer be "afraid" to fight him. Anyway, I think it's time Tito loses his title. He is a good fighter, but not great in my opinion. I think there is a lot more to being a true champion than fighting some easy fights. Randy Couture may be a little older but he is no chump and I think he will own Tito. Although it is hard to say who will win any fight, I just can't stand to see a punk as a champ.

The fight card looks good, should be an entertaining night. 

Gotta go watch ER. Will post more, perhaps after the fight.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 25, 2003)

I think that this one is going to be a real tough fight to call.  I think striking is about equal, the ground game is about the same, slight edge to takedowns to Randy (this isn't wrestling),conditioning to Ortiz.  If Randy wants this one as Bad as he wanted chuck I think he can win.  If he trians like he did for Ricco he is going to lose.


----------



## MJS (Sep 25, 2003)

You're right, it is going to be close.  Considering Randy is better grappling than striking, I was really impressed with the way he held his own with Chuck.  Tito is definately in very good shape.  I mean, when he was fighting Ken Shamrock, not only was he getting the better of him, but it didnt even look like he was getting tired.

I'm definately looking forward to this fight!

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Sep 25, 2003)

Ya Tito's conditioning is always top notch randy is a little suspect.  Tito's MMA takedowns are really good we will see how they stack up to Randy.  Ricco did but can Tito overpower randy at 205 or are they going to be even.  Anyone see the line on the fight?  Who is being favored in Vegas?


----------



## ace (Sep 26, 2003)

After seeing What he Did to Ken 
I don't Give Randy Much of a Shot.

He took out 1 Ledgened & will soon destroy 
another.

Tito after tonight will be The Ledgend Killer.


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 26, 2003)

Its going to be one of the great ones! 

They have one thing in common with me. Everytime I think that they might get beat, they surprise me!

It could go either way depending on "whose day it is."

Based on "my way" of thinking, I'm leaning towards "TITO!"


----------



## MJS (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *After seeing What he Did to Ken
> I don't Give Randy Much of a Shot.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was really surprised with that Tito/Shamrock fight.  I mean, all the fighters have the bad a** attitude, but Ken seems to really have it.  I mean, I have seen him fight in other UFC's and he did good, but when he was fighting Tito, it looked like he wasnt even trying to fight.  Ken is definately a better submission guy than Tito so I thought for sure that he'd get a lock on him, but it never happened.  I really dont think that Ken is that great at stand up.  IMO he definately under estimated Tito.

Anyway, I'm definately watching the fight tonight.  It will be interesting.

Mike


----------



## Kroy (Sep 26, 2003)

How do you think it will end? Submission/knockout/points?


----------



## MJS (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *How do you think it will end? Submission/knockout/points? *



Thats a tough one.

I'm gonna say 1 of 3 ways.

1- KO

2- Points

3- ref. stoppage

I really dont see either one of them going for a submission.

Mike


----------



## Kroy (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJS _
> *Thats a tough one.
> 
> I'm gonna say 1 of 3 ways.
> ...



Regardless, I know for sure both of them are going to be beat up by the end of the fight.


----------



## MJS (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Regardless, I know for sure both of them are going to be beat up by the end of the fight. *



Most definately!! 

Mike


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 26, 2003)

I wouldn't rule out the submission because Randys the wrestler and he will take it to the mat whether Tito wants to go down or not.

Once down Tito will be forced to look for the submission.

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *I wouldn't rule out the submission because Randys the wrestler and he will take it to the mat whether Tito wants to go down or not.
> 
> Once down Tito will be forced to look for the submission.
> ...



True, Randy does have better takedown skills IMO, but I"m still not sure about the submissions.  I see them pounding each other into a submission rather than an attempt at an armlock.. But then again, you never know. 

Mike


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJS _
> *.. But then again, you never know.
> 
> Mike *



:asian:


----------



## chaosomega (Sep 26, 2003)

I won't be able to see the fight until Christmas (bugger!) when I go back out to my hometown to visit my buddy who is taping it.

Anyway, I want Randy to win for sure, and I think he can do it. (He has the tools, he has the talent!). But something tells me Titio will when anyway. Lousy SOB.


----------



## ace (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJS _
> *Yeah, I was really surprised with that Tito/Shamrock fight.  I mean, all the fighters have the bad a** attitude, but Ken seems to really have it.  I mean, I have seen him fight in other UFC's and he did good, but when he was fighting Tito, it looked like he wasnt even trying to fight.  Ken is definately a better submission guy than Tito so I thought for sure that he'd get a lock on him, but it never happened.  I really dont think that Ken is that great at stand up.  IMO he definately under estimated Tito.
> 
> Anyway, I'm definately watching the fight tonight.  It will be interesting.
> ...



He Did underestamate Tito also at his age
 to suck 25 pounds in 2 day's did not help.

He did real good against Alexander Outsuka
In the Stand up,But The ground is his World.

I've Seen Ken alot Through Video in Pancrse,PWFG,UWF
(WWF) The UFC & Pride he has held many titels.

He has even been in The Movies.
Ken Said it Best I've won alot of Big ones this one 
I came up Short.

Tito was the Better Fighter That Night
& i Belive he Will do it again Tonight against Randy.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 26, 2003)

I give it almost even on takedowns in MMA.  I think that whoever lands on top first is going to stay there the whole round they are almost even in everything so it is going to come down to luck and conditioning but I saw randy no way this one ends in anything but JD or ref stoppage.


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2003)

Tito Came up Short.

Randy Showed an Awsome display of Wrestling
& Ground & Pound.


Tito Showed alot of Class at The End.
He will be back & will be a Champ again.

Perhaps a Few Pride Fights are Next.
Or follow his 2nd Dream into Pro-Wrestling.

The UFC put On a Great Show This time Around.
Ther Were Some Good Submissons,Strikes & all out Fun.


----------



## MJS (Sep 27, 2003)

They were both in excellent shape, but you could tell that Tito was getting VERY frustrated.  Randy had some excellent controlling on the ground.  Many good attempts by both on a few submissions.

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Sep 27, 2003)

Yes definitly the whole fight was controlled by Randy.  He is so strong at 205.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 27, 2003)

That was hands down the best fight of the night. I was shocked at the amout of class that Tito showed in the end. Putting the belt on Randy and all. Perhaps his arrogant bad *** attitude was all a ploy to put buts in the seats. My respect for him as a champion has gone up a notch after last night.  The spanking incident was hillarious, and Randy was on top of his game last night once again. Taking Tito down at will. They were saying Tito was never taken down on his back and he spent the whole night there.

Now looking forward to Nov. 21st The only fight signed right now is Tank vs. Cabbage. Should be alright but Tank is not the draw he used to be. Cabbage should come out on top. Other fighters on the card will include Matt Hughes, Phil Baroni, and Robbie Lawler.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 27, 2003)

Baroni is fighting someone I forgot who they annonced it in the countdown show.


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *That was hands down the best fight of the night. I was shocked at the amout of class that Tito showed in the end. Putting the belt on Randy and all. Perhaps his arrogant bad *** attitude was all a ploy to put buts in the seats. My respect for him as a champion has gone up a notch after last night.  The spanking incident was hillarious, and Randy was on top of his game last night once again. Taking Tito down at will. They were saying Tito was never taken down on his back and he spent the whole night there.
> 
> Now looking forward to Nov. 21st The only fight signed right now is Tank vs. Cabbage. Should be alright but Tank is not the draw he used to be. Cabbage should come out on top. Other fighters on the card will include Matt Hughes, Phil Baroni, and Robbie Lawler. *



I personaly Thought Gene Lebell's Fighter
had the best Fight of the Night.

His Grappling & Submisson Skills were dead on.
it was just my fav.:asian:


----------



## spartanmachine (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah his name was Karo something, great Judo guy, nice set ups and takedowns, I'd like to see more of this guy in future UFCs. 
As for Couture I knew he would beat Tito just didn't think he would completely dominate him like that. The points were something like 50 to 44 for Randy. That's a total domination he controlled every round. Totally controlled the position. That fight should be shown to every grappling and MMA student how important controlling the position is!


----------



## JDenz (Sep 29, 2003)

The Parisyan fight wasn't much of a fight.  Not that the Tito fight was much of a fight, but at least with the Tito fight there was a huge sense of anticipation anytime they were on there feet or at the start of every round.


----------

